# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  need some ideas

## polarstar

How to create an adapted text? I mean how to compose  the text where all new words in English are explained through English? I came upon this difficulty teacheng a very gifted girl

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

you mean etymology?  http://www.etymonline.com/

----------


## polarstar

thank you for the link -- this site is very interesting! 
But I have in mind the next . Suppose you are a teacher and for some reason you can't use ent textbooks for your pupils. But you want to give them a list of new words(i.e. phrasal words) connected in an interesting text . Suppose you don't want to give explanation in a pupil's native  language contrary , you want the pupil can understand the point from text

----------

